# My new Wash bay has started!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*My new Wash bay has started! new update 18-02-09.*

Well after getting the Garage finished, I have now turned my attention to the wash bay here are the first couple of pics to wet your appetite. As regards to drainage the run off will go in to my Septic tank which I specced to handle and break down chemical washing agents into harmless(ish) sludge that can be pumped out and treated...




























Looks like I need it!!!!!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Ronnie

Like the idea and execution, away from the main drive etc


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Jon I will have the main part along the side of the garage out of sight and using a road gully to catch the water cant wait till its done now... DW meet me thinks!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Always good to see things started Ronnie.
But it is even better when there finished.

I think you can be excused as to the condition of your cars. Due to your new addition to your family.
Hows mother and baby doing? 
Has the wee one settled in?

Gordon.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking good Rollo, get the tank washed though!!


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

looks good that garage is a fair old size aswell by the looks of things, just waiting to get the landy washed now i bet :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks great - almost your own forecourt :thumb: wee one looks like shes having fun haha


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

looks awesome ron


be honest did you wash the jcb:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Gone look good Ronnie when it's finished :Thumb:

My god you cars need a clean :lol:, go one show us the JCB foamed


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this complete!

Where did you buy the spray on mud from :lol:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

SUBSCRIBE! This looks like it will be a very interesting thread! Can't wait.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for the comments and I'll be posting daily as it progresses. Cheers Gordon m8 Harry is settling in well and both him and Linda are doing great cheers!

DAY 3

Today was terrible rain rain rain oh did I mention rain. only excavated about half a dozen dumper loads due to rain.. this was how it filled up over the period of 3 hours (4-5 inches deep!!!)so it was game over for today and just started exposing existing pipe work to tap into for drainage.. hopefully Monday will be better! Still as they say in Tesco land.... Every little bit helps!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll get my trunks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

lol Im now just thinking of building a ramp and driving the car into the puddle.. The boss came home and thought I had started building a swimming pool!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks like it will be superb Ronnie :thumb:

will it be shaded as its next to the garage? If not, can you put a self supporting carport as a roof over it to keep you shaded?

Look forward to the NI DW meet at Castle Ronnie in the summer. Make sure you get started on the BBQ area ASAP


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

that does look like its going to be cool!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> looks like it will be superb Ronnie :thumb:
> 
> will it be shaded as its next to the garage? If not, can you put a self supporting carport as a roof over it to keep you shaded?
> 
> Look forward to the NI DW meet at Castle Ronnie in the summer. Make sure you get started on the BBQ area ASAP


Damon the spare room is sorted and waiting!!! I am putting a shead up behind the bay to cook meat and being Irish there is always at least half a cow in the freezer just incase the BBQ is fired up!!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Damon the spare room is sorted and waiting!!! I am putting a shead up behind the bay to cook meat and being Irish there is always at least half a cow in the freezer just incase the BBQ is fired up!!


Just how many bunk beds can you get in your spare room Ronnie?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Im sure I could manage a few the rest can sleep in the garage with the rabbits!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Day 5: excavation complete. 
all soil removed and we are now down to hard clay. I have to admit it has been more than I would have wanted to take out and will bump the price up filling it with stones but then I dont want it to sink or crack just a wee bit to do round the oil tank and thats us. enjoy..

the last bit to do by hand...








I am going to build a shed here to store the lawn mower etc



























next will be to spred the stones so we can walk over it without getting covered in mud, sort dranage pipes and then fill with stone. After mwsh will be set in and tied and 6" of 30N concrete floated off and hey presto..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*update 18-02-09.*

Just a quick update.

All the digging has been completed and the stones laid I used a mixture of 2" & 3/4" stone mixed to give better drainage and good compacting ability as well. Then cable was run for the new shed and the drains were connected.




























Drainage now sorted as well:










Thanks goodness I had an experianced digger driver to help!










and for a trial run.










Jobs for this week are to kerb along the fencewith 6x2 flat kerbs to retain the water and 8x4 chamfered kerbs along the grass edge for neatness.

After that I am going to wait for a bit more good weather and set and tie the mesh and pour the concrete which will be 35N and about a slump of between 30-50 for ease and quickish setting.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking good Ronnie


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome! :thumb: More of us need move in the direction that you're going here and think more about the possibility of damaging the environment. 


Cheers,

Ebbe


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking great there Ronnie :thumb:

I wish I had the space to do that


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ebbe J said:


> Awesome! :thumb: More of us need move in the direction that you're going here and think more about the possibility of damaging the environment.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ebbe


Im even thinking of rain water harvesting then passing it through a UV filter and using that as well. Luckily we have found a spring on the site so we are also going to drill and pipe it for water as well.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ looks great Ronnie :thumb:

what would I give for a detailing bay like that!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work ronnie im liking that!!

The digger seems to get bigger and smaller through the photos, whats going on has the rain shrunk it.:lol:


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Your detailing bay looks like toysRus atm lol. Itll be a good job when you get it all cleared out


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

All starting to take shape Ronnie.
Mind you with you little helper I can see the job getting done quicker.
Always nice to see the family having fun also. :thumb:

Will be a great addition to the summer routine of cleaning.
I am not jealous you know. :wall:
Gordon


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Taking shape nicely there, Ronnie :thumb: :thumb:

I see the 'Gaffer' got the plum job of digger driver then and took charge of operations  :lol:


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

The picture of the little boy/girl driving the bulldozer was funny and tender!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well got the kerbs all in and the levels ready, now just waiting to pour the concrete. It was going to be this week but it forcasts snowso probably will have to be next week now!


----------



## diadem (May 27, 2008)

30-50mm slump is quite a stiff mix to lay by hand. I would ask the suppliers for a "pump mix" giving you more slump and will make it a lot easier to place. There wont be much change on the curing time but you will achieve a better finish.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

More more more!!

Where is your house though?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

True it is stiff but I want it as I have had problems before laying concrete in this weather with a pump mix we have had a fair bit of rain and a stff mix will allow us to work with out it turning to soup. Well thats the theory anyway


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Any updates for us Ronnie? I'm keen to see how this and the House/Garage has come along!


----------



## c11ris (May 6, 2007)

Looks fantastic so far, cant wait for an update.

Will be meeting you at the detailing day at AC all being well


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

How's your project going? It look's bloody brilliant! I could only ever dream of a setup like that. Would love to see some update/finished photos.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ronnie its looking great


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well long time no speak. I had hoped to get the concrete down but we have been busy at work yes the building trade is actually thriving at times!!!! I have finished the garage painted and all and getting the kit moved in from my lock up after nearly 9 months of storage! and a 300sl that was locked away for 5 years ready for some TLC as my first victim. Concrete will be down soon so Ill keep u updated when this happens.

Cheers
Ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well nearly a whopping 4 months later I eventually took a bit of time and have now finished the washbay completely. pics to follow tonight!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking forward to the final pics Ronnie

I'll check in later tonight to take a look :wave:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Better get those up later on! Looking good!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Well nearly a whopping 4 months later I eventually took a bit of time and have now finished the washbay completely. pics to follow tonight!


Get on, I'll look forward to seeing them :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Subscribed and waiting for pics


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Come on now, get these snaps up


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

well here are the pictures. I didnt get home from work until late hence only putting them up now. Hope u like.


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Final product looks good! You happy with the end result?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice Ronnie

Some superb space you have there for working


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Excellent :thumb: What is the big green tank for? It looks like it's plumbed into the ground?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Liambo-235 said:


> Final product looks good! You happy with the end result?


Very happy. it will give some nice shelterd space to work and I wont be ruining the driveesp when jacking cars up.



dominic84 said:


> Excellent :thumb: What is the big green tank for? It looks like it's plumbed into the ground?


thats my oil tank for the central heating for the house.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

That's a nice plot of land you have just for the wash bay! Looks great Ronnie - you must be very happy to have it completed now


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Terrific - what every car 'nut' wants!  Your garage is about as big as my house!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats cool as fook!!!!


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Brilliant, loving the effort you are putting into getting space for Detailing !


----------

